# drive axles?



## kenichi600 (Jun 20, 2002)

Ey you tech heads... I'm not a very mechanically inclined person but the driverside boot on my drive axle is ripped open and I have that unmistakeable clicking noise when turning. 

1.) Where can I purchase new drive axles and does it come as a complete set with the cv joint/boot or do I have to buy that separately? 

2.) I'm planning on dropping in a JDM sr20 motor sometime later this year is it possible to just use the drive axles for the SE-R with the GA1.6DE I have in it now? In other words do the SE-R drive axles just bolt right in?

3.) Are there aftermarket axles available for the sentra's, if so where?

Thanks so much for the help,
Newbie Brian


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You can buy limited lifetime axles for around $60-$70 for your car at Napa, AutoZone, and likely various other autoparts stores. That's the whole thing, axles with cv joints and boots on. 

No, the drive axles for the GA16DE transmissions are not compatible with the SR20DE transmissions, and vice versa.

The only thing I've heard about for our cars is from www.driveshaftshop.com They only have them for SR20DE powered cars and they're like $700 for the pair.


----------



## kenichi600 (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks for the reply I saw some on FRautoparts.com for like $75 each but I'll check around.

Brian


----------

